# GHRP/Mod GRF IM instead of Sub Q?



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Every time I jab GHRP 6/Mod GRF sub q, no matter where on my body, I get lumps and itchiness on my skin, and its really comfortable. Even when I jab the peptides seperately. This doesn't happen with MT2 or HCG, but has done with Ghrp/mod grf every time i've used thean m.

I just tried jabbing them with the slin pins in my outer quad, where I usually inject Test, and no problem at all. No itchiness or anything.

Can I continue jabbing IM in the quad without any problem. Will the effectiveness of the peptides be reduced in any way by doing IM quad jabs?

(I'd rather not use bi's/tri's, chest etc as already jabbing IGF DES there)

Thanks


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I only do quads for the same reason. Assuming you have enough fat there I don't see a problem. I'm <10% bf and can still do them there so seems fine...

Antihistamines will help with the lumps somewhat.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i only jab my peptides IM never SubQ


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MacUK said:


> Is it true SubQ with IGF can make your intestines grow? thats why it's better to inject IM/site injecting?


not exactly, the majority of the IGF receptors in the body are in the intestines so they could uptake the IGF-1 you inject....BUT IGF-1LR3 is systamatic so it will travel around the body (no site growth  ) the reason for IM injections are because the receptors trained are more sensative to uptake, so although they will not use all that is injected they will get first dibs if that makes sense.....


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Pscarb, is there any reduction in effectiveness when jabbing peptides IM? Just done my delts and decided to alternate pecs, delts and quads IM.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ReRaise said:


> Pscarb, is there any reduction in effectiveness when jabbing peptides IM? Just done my delts and decided to alternate pecs, delts and quads IM.


one what so ever mate....


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I would do IM but I prefer to keep my scarring for AAS!!!


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Try multiple injection sites in the same muscle (micro) Less chance of it going systematic (slightly)

Also not much scarring from a slin pin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thoon said:


> Try multiple injection sites in the same muscle (micro) Less chance of it going systematic (slightly)
> 
> Also not much scarring from a slin pin


This is true to a degree (the systematic part) but it is an unproven method and multiple means 5-10 I have looked at this method and feel it is to much hassle for the return if any.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> This is true to a degree (the systematic part) but it is an unproven method and multiple means 5-10 I have looked at this method and feel it is to much hassle for the return if any.


Agree with you there far to much hassle but i have tried it and its not easy for me to push a pin in to my muscles after ive trained that many times ..


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

daniel_3855 said:


> doesn't dat recommend sub q?


Either way is fine I go sub q with ghrp's ect and IM with IGF's Mgf's ect


----------

